# Kanji identification



## Viggetorr (Jun 6, 2020)

Bought this second hand to practice single bevel sharpening before buying a proper yanagiba. Can anybody help me interpret the kanji? The seller had no idea.


----------



## KenHash (Jun 6, 2020)

Viggetorr said:


> Bought this second hand to practice single bevel sharpening before buying a proper yanagiba. Can anybody help me interpret the kanji? The seller had no idea.



Noushuu 濃州
Masamune Saku　政宗　作
Noushuu is the old (ancient) name for the region that includes Seki.


----------



## Viggetorr (Jun 7, 2020)

KenHash said:


> Noushuu 濃州
> Masamune Saku　政宗　作
> Noushuu is the old (ancient) name for the region that includes Seki.



Thanks a bunch! So Is Masamune Saku the maker?


----------



## KenHash (Jun 7, 2020)

Masamune is a person's name but in this case it is the "brand" name.
Saku means "made by".
The knife is made by Satake Cutlery Co., located in Seki City, Japan.


----------



## Viggetorr (Jun 8, 2020)

KenHash said:


> Masamune is a person's name but in this case it is the "brand" name.
> Saku means "made by".
> The knife is made by Satake Cutlery Co., located in Seki City, Japan.



I see, thank you!


----------

